# Mathews Heritage Longbow



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have seen and drawn back this bow, not shot it though. It seemed like a nice bow, a good intro for Mathews. It had bamboo limbs, comfortable grip, ect...

But the price, my Lord! Retail for this bow is 799. I could buy three new Checkmate Falcon recurves as well as have cash left over to outfit each. I could have a brand new Treadway Black Forrest and a Massie Longhorn for what Mathews is asking for one bow. What is the demographic for these new longbows??? I am inclined to say that its just people who own Mathews compounds and are already willing to throw down again. Or else they intend to compete with the likes of OL Adcock and Black Widow. What say you?


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

waste of money in my opinion...that price is kinda out there. There are alot of custom bowyers out there that can produce a work just as good if not better for CHEAPER! but if the bow shoots great for you...and it's the best you've ever had...i say go for it. different strokes for different folks! My bow cost my 400 bucks nad has shot better than 600-1000 dollar bows i've had the pleasure of shooting.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Archery Business (a dealer mag) gave it an average review. "No new technology here" was one thing they said, along with "average longbow feel and speed". If you got the money lying around and want to tote a big name, it will probably work just fine, but don't expect it to be anything extra special.

Chad


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Lots of people like to own stuff based on brand name and high dollar cost. Methinks Matthews is probably after that segment of the market. 

I could buy 6 good used bows for that money.


gd


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Are these the Sky bows that Mathews bought the rights to? If so that is very sad because Sky made some of the best bows on the market IMO and they sold for less than half of what these are selling for.

man....talk about buying a label


----------



## Mont_Bowhunter (Jan 15, 2004)

The Mathews Heritage longbow is it's own design. Mathews bought Sky archery after Earl Hoyt passed away and wanted to carry on the Sky Legend. You can still buy the Sky longbows. As for the Mathews Heritage Longbow it is a very smooth shooting and no stacking on the draw. I have shot many customs from Robertson Stykbows, Yarak, Yellowstone Longbows, Pronghorn as well as Monarch and yes you are proably paying for a name some what but then price some of the others. I bought one 63" 60#@28" and it cast an arrow very nicely. If you ain't shot one try it like Mikey said you'll like it. Also a lot of people shell out $1000.00 or better for a Black Widow no one knocks them.


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

"...a lot of people shell out $1000.00 or better for a Black Widow no one knocks them."

Hehe, where've you been Mont_Bowhunter? Knocking BW bows is considered great sport on some of these forums. 

In the days of $4-$500 a month vehicle payments, $1000 for a bow that'll out last several of those vehicles doesn't sound so bad to me...

I haven't seen one, so don't have an opinion on the Matthews longbow, but I say shoot what YOU like & don't knock another guys choice of equipment.

VicW.


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Vic, be a pretty dull world if we all held the same opinion. Been plenty of times I wish I had had a forum to go to and get some other thoughts and opinions on something before i went ahead. pro and con. Probably saved me a lot of money tme and trouble.


gd


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

Oh yeah GD, I agree that getting opinions is a good thing, as long as we remember that (at least in the most subjective topics, like favorite bow) most are worth about what they cost...


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Vic, yup some opinions are definetly like that if they are not thought out and reasoned and based on experience. And then there are those that are worth their weight in Gold. From someone who is trying to help. Alot of different stuff goes into making up an individual. And what makes us an individual plays a part in determining our opinions. We all have our own built in biases.

Like your opinion that a Black Widow is a good bow and well worth the money. To me, that is as important as Gordon's who thinks they are over priced and stack badly. Looking at those 2 opposing opinions can help me if I am trying a Black Widow. From gordon's view i will pay attention, see if I detect stacking. From you I will be looking at the pointability and grip and quietness etc. 

Big thing I find is that a lot of folks have a hard time not taking opinions personally, especially if they are different than their own. 

gd


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

GD, I totally agree that opinions on subjective topics can be well thought out & given honestly from very experienced ppl, yet still be totally opposing. 

It follows then, that one view can cancel out the other & effectively render both valueless. In this instance the most a novice could really hope for would be to explore new avenues of thought or to rely on feelings & ideas that have already been corrupted by the valueless viewpoints of others. True? 

Experience with a bow is the only way to know if it's the bow for you. It's hard to find a more subjective topic than trad-bows, that's why I say: shoot what you like & don't knock others choices in equipment.

VicW.


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

I bought a Samick Hawkeye and a Internature Viper deluxe for just about 2/3 of what 1 Black Widow would cost.  

The only thing I think I gave up was a big price tag. The bows from AIM, both the Samick and Internature labels are incredible buys. I'm not spending what Black Widow or Mathews is asking just to say I own one.


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Vic, I think I finally got ya. And I agree. Knocking others choices of equipment is not the best idea. 

gd


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

GD - 

palmer wrote: 
"I'm not spending what Black Widow or Mathews is asking just to say I own one."

Can't say I blame you there palmer, I wouldn't either. But then again, I prolly care less than most about what anyone else thinks about my choices in equipment.

VicW.


----------

